# Screen flicker?



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this a ROM, kernel, or device issue? 
AOKP, Steve's Jan 3 PUB, Leankernel 1.0. 
Mainly on white screens. I've noticed it more and more lately. I Google searched the issue briefly and I guess it happens when screen is dimmed and Wi-Fi is on, but I couldn't find the cause of it or if it can be fixed simply by flashing something different. 
Warranty replacement time?

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You could go back to stock and find out.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I did recently. Reverted everything to stock, aside from recovery and wiping sdcard partition..... I just didn't stay on stock long enough to see if it flickered.

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## kodiack99 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think what you are seeing is in error in the tegra 3 prism video optimiztion,it doesnt shut down after running video.There is a app to shut it off on the play store.
To check reboot and dont run a video and see if it is better,then run a video if it goes to crap after the video is closed its prism if it has no effect and you are always crap then its not.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I dunno. Flashed stock, couldn't notice a flicker. Flashed newer AOKP ROM and newer leankernel, and don't notice a flicker...... unless I look really really close in complete darkness. 
Either way it's barely noticeable now. Wonder what's causing it. Hopefully it doesn't get too bad again.

Edit: when I was looking up the issue, I kept finding it was happening to users who dimmed their screen all the way down and had Wi-Fi on. When I was on vacation and had the flicker problem, I was on really poor signal. Now I'm home and have perfect signal. I'm thinking it has something to do with the Wi-Fi radio drawing power from the screen...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

